# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  كورة السودان اتلعبت ؟

## midris3

*مفروض زمنها  2 ونص 
لقلبت القنوات كلها مافي خبر

العارف خبرها منو




التعديل

حصل منتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم على المركز الخامس في دورة حوض النيل المقامة في مصر، بعدما تغلب في مباراة تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس على منتخب تنزانيا بهدفين نظيفين .وتختتم الدورة يوم الإثنين بنهائي بين مصر وأوغندا.

أحرز هدفي اللقاء، قائد صقور الجديان هيثم مصطفى في الدقيقة 52 من عمر اللقاء من ضربة حرة مباشرة سكنت يسار حارس شباك تنزانيا، وعزز علاء الدين يوسف بهدف من رأسية في الدقيقة 61 من عمر اللقاء سكنت يمين شباك شعباني حسين.


يذكر أن المباراة كان من المقرر لها أن تقام يوم الجمعة بملعب نادي اتحاد الشرطة إلا أن الأمطار الغزيرة التي اجتاحت القاهرة تسببت في إلغائها، خاصة أن المياه غمرت الملعب تماماً، ما جعل اللجنة المنظمة للدورة تقوم بإجراء بتعديل موعد المباراة إلى اليوم والذي كان ينوي فيه المنتخب أداء مباراة ودية أمام منتخب بوروندي المشارك في دورة حوض وادي النيل.


من جانبه، قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب السوداني بقيادة محمد عبدالله مازدا إلغاء التجربة الإعدادية التي كان مقرراً لها يوم الإثنين أمام المنتخب البوروندي في إطار التحضير والإعداد لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين بالخرطوم بسبب ضيق الزمن.
http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?op...4-13&Itemid=28
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*والله نحنا لاحقنك لو عندك خبر ادينا معاك ..
ولو عندكم رابط برضو ادونا.. الجمعة  ومدروشين 

*

----------


## Gold star

*




مفروض زمنها 2 ونص 
لقلبت القنوات كلها مافي خبر









العارف خبرها منو



 

انت ما كان تلقلب القنوات
كدي حاول قلب القنوات

هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هي لقلقبة وليست قلببه
تقليب القنوات زي قلبة الشية وش وظهر
لكن القلببة زي جقلبة الكمونية في الحلة والنار قايدا فيها
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*المباراة أتأجلت أثر الأمطار الغزيرة التى هطلت صباح اليوم بالتوفيق لمنتخب السودان فى مقبل المنافسات .
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

المباراة أتأجلت أثر الأمطار الغزيرة التى هطلت صباح اليوم بالتوفيق لمنتخب السودان فى مقبل المنافسات .



تسلم على المعلومة ربنا يجزاك خير

خلوني ما بين نقة رضا ونقة المصرين من 2 ونص زول فيهم قال التكتح مافي
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هي لقلقبة وليست قلببه
تقليب القنوات زي قلبة الشية وش وظهر
لكن القلببة زي جقلبة الكمونية في الحلة والنار قايدا فيها








 بالهنا و الشفا
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					





 بالهنا و الشفا



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا  لالالالالالالالا
:evil2:







دي شحتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت  تتتتتتتتفة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*قبل شوية كانت كورة المنتخب الوطني مشيت وجيت لقيتها قلبت مطعم 

الحكاية شنو ..:c030::hah:



*

----------


## fanan

*مشكور يا حمدى 
تلفزيون السودان لسه بفتش فيها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

قبل شوية كانت كورة المنتخب الوطني مشيت وجيت لقيتها قلبت مطعم 

الحكاية شنو ..:c030::hah:






انت من عينة ترباس 
بمشي ويجي بلقاها قلبت :21:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تم التاجيل لظهر الاحد
*

----------


## hamdi73

*
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

قبل شوية كانت كورة المنتخب الوطني مشيت وجيت لقيتها قلبت مطعم 

الحكاية شنو ..:c030::hah:





ما تمشى بعيد يا مجدى الشاى جاى .


*

----------


## المحترف

*هو السودان لاعب مع منو -----------( لينا كم يوم برة الشبكة )
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المحترف
					

هو السودان لاعب مع منو -----------( لينا كم يوم برة الشبكة )




لاعب معاى ضاغط
 السودان و تنزانيا .
*

----------


## الصفوى

*شكرا للتوضيح مع انو منتخب الهليل دا مابهمنا كتير
*

----------


## midris3

*الشي دي ما اتلعبت الليلة ولا شنو
اكلكم وكمل شايكم وكمل
في بارد
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الشي دي ما اتلعبت الليلة ولا شنو
اكلكم وكمل شايكم وكمل
في بارد



أتفضل يا باشا 


*

----------


## midris3

*مافي طبيعي


دا بعمل لي ابو الشهيق
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*حصل منتخب السودان الأول لكرة القدم على المركز الخامس في دورة حوض النيل المقامة في مصر، بعدما تغلب في مباراة تحديد المركزين الخامس والسادس على منتخب تنزانيا بهدفين نظيفين .وتختتم الدورة يوم الإثنين بنهائي بين مصر وأوغندا.

أحرز هدفي اللقاء، قائد صقور الجديان هيثم مصطفى في الدقيقة 52 من عمر اللقاء من ضربة حرة مباشرة سكنت يسار حارس شباك تنزانيا، وعزز علاء الدين يوسف بهدف من رأسية في الدقيقة 61 من عمر اللقاء سكنت يمين شباك شعباني حسين.


يذكر أن المباراة كان من المقرر لها أن تقام يوم الجمعة بملعب نادي اتحاد الشرطة إلا أن الأمطار الغزيرة التي اجتاحت القاهرة تسببت في إلغائها، خاصة أن المياه غمرت الملعب تماماً، ما جعل اللجنة المنظمة للدورة تقوم بإجراء بتعديل موعد المباراة إلى اليوم والذي كان ينوي فيه المنتخب أداء مباراة ودية أمام منتخب بوروندي المشارك في دورة حوض وادي النيل.


من جانبه، قرر الجهاز الفني للمنتخب السوداني بقيادة محمد عبدالله مازدا إلغاء التجربة الإعدادية التي كان مقرراً لها يوم الإثنين أمام المنتخب البوروندي في إطار التحضير والإعداد لبطولة الأمم الأفريقية للمحليين بالخرطوم بسبب ضيق الزمن.
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*المصدر تحسبا لكلمة المصدر وينو

http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?op...4-13&Itemid=28
*

----------


## hamdi73

*شكراً يا حبيب دى حلوة و ملعوبة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اول فوز للسودان السنة الجديدة
نتمنى ان لا يكون الاخير
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اول فوز للسودان السنة الجديدة
نتمنى ان لا يكون الاخير



بل نتمنى أن لا يخرجوا بنقطة يتيمة مثل يحدث دائماً .
*

----------

